# ( )

## therg

, !

  ,     ,    .   ,    .

 .     ,       ,     .      ,     ,    :Frown:  

 ,    ,        ,    .

 ,        ()   ? ,  ,       -   .           ?      , . 

         ,      ?

   - ,    ?   ,  ?

,      :Redface:

----------


## SergeiP

.          .    .  ,      -          /  ** .
  ,       - ,      -   .

----------


## tikwa3

.  ..  .7    (   ):      .,      ,  - (  )    ,         ,      .

----------


## therg

!

*SergeiP* ,       ,     ,     .
,              !?
    ...

    ,    :Smilie: 
    ?         ,            /?

.

----------


## SergeiP

.

----------


## therg

*SergeiP*,  !

          ? ,     ,  ,  ,  .     7       . 
 :Smilie: 

   ,     "",     "",    -  ,   ?

----------


## SergeiP

.   ,      ** ,      ,  ** .       .

  -   (   ),    (    )         **  (    ,   ).

         -    (  "  ").

           ,     :Smilie:

----------


## therg

> .   ,      ** ,      ,  ** .       .


   !      ,    :Smilie: 

         ,    .        ,      , , ,   ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Oybek Abdualimov

*SergeiP*, .      ()  ( ) .       ?      10000        (   1500)     13 % ....    ?      ?  ,  . .

----------

